# French guy around australia



## the.oz.trip (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,
My name is Lukas,my brother and me are French Backpacker, we have respectly 20 and 23 years. We are in Australia for ten months and we want to discover the australian country. For that we thinks that the best ways to enjoys our trip and meet peoples is to doing a road trip around the island in van. We are looking for travel with two people or more for 3 or 4 months. We want to start our trip between the end of january and the middle of february. Ideally we would like to buy a van together and sell him together. In our trip it’s can be possible to do some fruits picking for financing our trip. For the moment we are working in the suburb of Melbourne. 
All proposals are welcome

Friendly, 
Lukas and Ugo


----------

